# Bloated American Green Tree Frog



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi all. I've had two American Green Tree Frogs for about a month now, eating fine and no signs of anything untoward, until lasnight one of them was sitting on the viv floor (pretty unusual in itself for an arborreal frog) and his belly was puffed up with what I beleive to be air. I thought this might have been some kind of display or call, but he is still like it this morning. Infact we found him with his legs askew, half in and half out of the water, looking rather dead. I have isolated him in a tub of clean boiled water incase it is something bacterial but I'm unsure if this is the right course of action. I do have an exotics vet near me which I may take him to if he doesn't improve! He seems alert enough now that he's in his little tub of water, but his abdomen is still full of 'air'.


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Too late, he just died a rather horrific death. He was just sitting in the tub of water until suddenly an organ, which I beleive to be his stomach but could not be 100% sure, erupted from his mouth. He died shortly after. If anyone has any idea as to what this could have been I would be most greatful.


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor Clyde Frog :sad:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your poor frog


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry to hear he died. that sounds an awful way to go. poor lil guy


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's absolutely awful. I have no idea what could have caused that.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Aww that's horrific, I'm sorry he had to go like that, at least you did what you could for him  To be honest if I were you I'd take the other frog out and give everything a good clean and disinfect in case it is something bacterial and it spread to the other frog. Perhaps you could take the one you lost to the vets for testing to find out what happened?


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I have a natural, semi planted viv so I think for the moment I'm going to take the other one out and just keep him in more of a clinical viv until I get some advice from the vets. It was just so strange, I really have no idea how an infection could have caused him to purge his stomach, it was awful. The only thing I can think of is impaction from accidentally eating spaghum? Although his stomach appeared realatively empty. So strange!


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Decided to freeze the body and take it for a post mortem on Monday, will hopefully be able to get some answers :S


----------



## iHorror (Apr 10, 2008)

this happened to my frog, while it was in the vets.

he puffed up to literally 3-4 times his normal size.

Vets advised me is was retained fluid, they drained him twice before he died, with the organ coming out of his mouth. 

Glad I never saw it happen... think I'd have broke down, lovely animals..


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting to hear it wasn't some mystery disease! It was really awful to watch my poor Clyde Frog go like that, I'm just glad he died instantly. Still making me want ot cry typing about it. On the upside I have been monitoring the other one very closely and he seems perfectly healthy, I'll continue to check on him constantly for a while now I think, I couldn't bear to see that happen again!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Emjay said:


> Decided to freeze the body and take it for a post mortem on Monday, will hopefully be able to get some answers :S


If you freeze the body it will cause tissue damage, you have to keep it in the fridge, but I am guessing it is too late.


----------



## Emjay (Feb 11, 2009)

That is what I was advised to do by the exotics vet, I think we will only be examining his stomach contents so it shouldn't affect it too much.


----------



## nessa (Mar 30, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your little guy :'( glad to read your other one is doing ok though.
hope you find out the cause soon, it sounds like such a horrific way to go


----------

